# 6wk old Kitten - need help!!



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

I recently homed a BSH kitten who I thought was 8wks old, but when I got the text from the breeder confirming DOB I worked out the kitten was infact 6wks old 

The kitten is constantly crying and wanting to suckle even though she is lapping... I have bought some Lactol and give it to the kitten at room temperature twice a day. Is there anything I can get to mother the kitten - I feel so sorry for her, she looks so confused and wondering where her mummy is  Ive bought her a heating pad and pick her up and cuddle her as much as possible... She is playing and also eating Science plan kitten food which I mix with Science plan wet food pouches.

Is there anything else I can do for the little one?? My mum told me to buy a dolls bottle to confort her.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

I have no advice, but I had the same problem as you, somebody out there needs to invent a kitten dummy. My kitten sucks one of my other cats paws or she sucks her own paw.

I also think your baby is gorgeous, keep with the cuddles it will do you both good


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

She is very young and shouldn't have left her mother  I believe kittens should ideally be 11 - 12 weeks before they leave mum.
I have no idea what you do about the suckling sorry  
Hopefully somone will help you soon.
In the meantime do a search on young kitten and see what comes up


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Being so young you need to make sure she is eating and drinking, if she refuses to do one or the other, or seems a bit down, lethargic or won't play just get her down to the vet asap.
Young kittens can go downhill extremely fast, so don't hang around if you are worried in any way.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

When you say 'breeder' do you mean a GCCF registered breeder?  If so PLEASE report them to GCCF. This is not only against the rules, but also ...  poor kitten 

How long have you had the kitten? Can you speak to the breeder and ask if they can take her back to mum? This kitten not only wants her mums milk for a few more weeks, but also desperately needs the socialising and behaviour development that only her mum can really offer her.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ok first things first:

1 - go out and buy a beaphar/sherleys/lactol (name varies but bottle is same) Fostering kit.

2 - the milk must be warmer than room temp. pop it on your arm and it should be just warmer than your skin... rather than same temp.

3 - if you can, swap the milk to Royal canin or cimicat rather than lactol, it seems to be more accepted.

4 - weigh the kitten twice a day for now, and feed every 4 hours along with offering solid food. Your looking for around 15g a day minimum weight gain, if its less than 10g you need to feed more, over 20g then you can feed a little less.


Now onto some other concerns. This kitten wont be getting the socialisation needed, this can cause all sorts of behavioural problems for you in the future. Do you have another cat who can do this for you? If not, I would consider contacting a local rescue and finding someone who will foster her with another litter so she gets the interaction she desperatly needs.

Where abouts are you?
How much does she weigh?

Then once you have her eating, report this breeder wherever you can.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh poor little mite.
Is there somebody at home during the day?
I have just got a BSH kitten but she was 15 weeks old. 
She kept me a wake the first night crying and that was heart breaking enough.
She is fine now.
I'm wondering if maybe another kitten to keep her company?
I think billyboysmammy has given you some good advice.
The picture of your kitten is beautiful has he or she got a name?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I echo all the excellent advice above and an added suggestion is that you could use a little diluted evap. It does sound like she has come from a BYB and I would guess you didn't get any paperwork with her (pink slip/pedigree certificate?). A reputable breeder would not let their kittens go until 13 weeks in line with GCCF recommendations. 

She is very pretty. Do keep us updated of her progress.


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi.... Thank you so much for all your advice 

I adopted another kitten from the RSPCA (6mths old) before I got my BSH from this "Breeder".... She keeps trying to suckle her and my other kitten (princess) is licking the little kitten of 6wks (Tiger Lilly) and playing with her... I was abit concerned when I first put my thread up as she was growling and hissing at poor little Tiger Lilly.

I went straight out and bought "Lactol" and also a baby bottle but the kitten bit the teat up... I keep cleaning her like her mother would with a damp tissue and thankfully she has come out of herself within a few days  I am very aware that she will or might have some health problems or behavorial problems later in life due to been taken from her mother too young. I am going to report this breeder and I didnt get any certificate from the breeder for the kitten.

I have her on Science plan pouches and I am mixing it with the hard food Science Plan that the older kitten is on.

Thank you all once again :thumbup:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a lovely picture of your new Kitten.
I hope she's settling in ok with you now.


----------



## MichelleKitti (Oct 8, 2010)

Just a quick update about my kitten.... I was working out when shes is 8wks for her injection at the vets and checked her dob with the breeder 31.08.10 which didnt even make my kitten 6wks when I got her 

Even though she is getting along great with my other kitten (6mths) she is scared of me, wont let me pick her up or sit on my lap  and now my other kitten is ignoring me too.... how can I make them more affectioniate? Or will this come with time?

I do call both there names before I feed them and they do come running, I also try and play with them both as much as possible but the young kitten doesnt seem interested


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't really know but maybe the kittens are now focussed on each other which is probably a good thing. My kitten is now 7 months and we got her with her mum. For the first few weeks they were here they were very much focussed on each other. The kitten still doesn't like to be picked up but she does love attention and affection. As I posted on another thread, Kiera, the kitten is trying to be a lap cat but can't sit still. Gypsy (mum) loves afftection and purrs as soon as you talk to her or put a hand anywhere near her. However, although she purrs like mad if you pick her up, she very very rarely jumps on to your lap. I guess all cats have different personalities. Your kitten will probably become less nervous of you once she's secure in her relationship with the other kitten.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

british shorthairs are known as 'cats who like all 4 paws on the ground' they dont like being picked up, cats in general dont want to be picked up and put on a lap, they come to YOU if THEY want a cuddle they leave when they have had enough, so never force her pick her up/put on lap.

2nd being only 5/6 weeks old she hasnt really learnt anything from mum/littermates, prob doesnt know how to socialise, my old boy who is now 13 i got when i was a child at 5 weeks old, didnt know an better, lucky he was litter trained but he suckled on my ear for a good 5 months or more after and he still thinks im his mum.

you cant make her more anything apart from let her come to you on her terms, the 'breeder' was prob never around and never picked her up or had family around, prob kept her stuck in a room with mum somewhere 

just take things slow play nice treats when she is with you, other than that she may never sit on your lap, some cats dont.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> british shorthairs are known as 'cats who like all 4 paws on the ground' they dont like being picked up, cats in general dont want to be picked up and put on a lap, they come to YOU if THEY want a cuddle they leave when they have had enough, so never force her pick her up/put on lap.
> 
> 2nd being only 5/6 weeks old she hasnt really learnt anything from mum/littermates, prob doesnt know how to socialise, my old boy who is now 13 i got when i was a child at 5 weeks old, didnt know an better, lucky he was litter trained but he suckled on my ear for a good 5 months or more after and he still thinks im his mum.
> 
> ...


totally agree with all of the above. If the kitten won't sit with you or let you pet her... just let her come around in her own time. If she is focussed on food then you can try to get down on the floor at feeding times and "exploit" her love of food slightly. A quick rub under the chin around the ears before you feed her. If she likes to play then find her favourite toy and steal a quick ear tickle inbetween bouts of play. A short 5 second rub of the chin might not sound much today... but if you build it very slowly and very gently over time then her trust in you will increase. If you start today with "stealing" a 2 second chin rub before meals .... within a few days she should come to you for that chin rub, because that chin rub is followed by food (or play). You could try buying a nice soft kitten brush and sitting yourself down on the floor with that and a small amount of boiled chicken cut into cubes. Every stroke of the brush gets rewarded with a little piece of chicken. This is good for the kitten to build trust in you, but also good to get him (her?) used to grooming.

Just do not push thinsg with the kitten. Don't pick her up and hold her against her will. That is counter-productive. If she needs to get used to picking up, then it is "pick up and put down immediately infront of food bowl".... veryyyy slowly (over months, not days) you can increase the time you hold her. She will let you know what's comfortabel for her, and follow her lead.

And I totally agree with taylorBaby about BSHs often being cats who will sit NEXT to you as opposed to ON you. That's just their nature. One of mine (BSHs) is very cuddly... the other one NEVER sits on my lap, but always curls up next to me.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Tje said:


> totally agree with all of the above. If the kitten won't sit with you or let you pet her... just let her come around in her own time. If she is focussed on food then you can try to get down on the floor at feeding times and "exploit" her love of food slightly. A quick rub under the chin around the ears before you feed her. If she likes to play then find her favourite toy and steal a quick ear tickle inbetween bouts of play. A short 5 second rub of the chin might not sound much today... but if you build it very slowly and very gently over time then her trust in you will increase. If you start today with "stealing" a 2 second chin rub before meals .... within a few days she should come to you for that chin rub, because that chin rub is followed by food (or play). You could try buying a nice soft kitten brush and sitting yourself down on the floor with that and a small amount of boiled chicken cut into cubes. Every stroke of the brush gets rewarded with a little piece of chicken. This is good for the kitten to build trust in you, but also good to get him (her?) used to grooming.
> 
> Just do not push thinsg with the kitten. Don't pick her up and hold her against her will. That is counter-productive. If she needs to get used to picking up, then it is "pick up and put down immediately infront of food bowl".... veryyyy slowly (over months, not days) you can increase the time you hold her. She will let you know what's comfortabel for her, and follow her lead.
> 
> *And I totally agree with taylorBaby about BSHs often being cats who will sit NEXT to you as opposed to ON you. That's just their nature. One of mine (BSHs) is very cuddly... the other one NEVER sits on my lap, but always curls up next to me*.


thank you lol! 

my BSH used to sit on my chests and purr, i think she knows shes a bit big now and she sits next to me instead, hates being picked up, only do it if im worming i really need to for some reason.

the more you pick them up the less they trust you!


----------

